
Running tomcat with systemd - javinpaul
https://blog.hackeriet.no/tomcat-and-systemd/
======
JdeBP

        Type=forking
        ExecStart=/opt/apache/apache-tomcat/bin/startup.sh
        ExecStop=/bin/kill -15 $MAINPID
    

All of the same errors as in the _systemd House of Horror_ entries.

* [http://jdebp.eu./FGA/systemd-house-of-horror/tomcat.html](http://jdebp.eu./FGA/systemd-house-of-horror/tomcat.html)

------
yipopov
I just used embedded Jetty and a normal non-forking service. Why does the Java
ecosystem have to make things so complicated and duplicate so much effort?

~~~
JdeBP
I have a suspicion that is Oracle in general. (-:

* [http://jdebp.eu./FGA/systemd-house-of-horror/](http://jdebp.eu./FGA/systemd-house-of-horror/)

